# Glass pipe...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

For you pex pullers...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Been there done that 20 years ago. It was a learning experience and fun at the same time.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks like a real "pane". Bwahahaha!!!! ;-)


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Is the tool at your feet a cutter of some sort? It looks like it would be cool stuff to work with.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What do you use glass pipe for? Are there fittings or do you fuse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Is the tool at your feet a cutter of some sort? It looks like it would be cool stuff to work with.


That's the cutter, but rather than score it till it breaks, we score around once and apply light heat till it separates.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What do you use glass pipe for? Are there fittings or do you fuse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's used for chemical waste and vent on this job in areas where the pipe is exposed. The fittings are also glass. I'll get some photos of fittings and couplings tomorrow


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's been a while since I've seen that stuff.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What do you use glass pipe for? Are there fittings or do you fuse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On steam boilers when you had to replace the site [gauge] glass. And on gravity Hot Water the glass on the side of a attic expansion tank, so you could see the height of system water before it ran out on the roof.
Yep, guys the were no circulators back then, and no relief valves they were open systems. And yes one time around with the cutter then tap gently the outside -- to cut the glass to the length you needed.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've replaced a few gauge glasses in years past but that's all I've ever seen for glass piping.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Somebody always ends up with a new bong at the end of those jobs


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Glass pipe was always fun but underground glass with styrofoam covers sucked.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fittings and new pipe have beaded end. They make two types of couplings, bead by plain, and bead by bead. 

Glass pipe ends up looking pretty crappy after a while.. But you can see when a back up is starting!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of a backup... I've always wondered how you clean those lines. Small jetter? I've never had the pleasure, or displeasure of finding out...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Speaking of a backup... I've always wondered how you clean those lines. Small jetter? I've never had the pleasure, or displeasure of finding out...


 gallon of clobber. Lol


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Years ago (40ish) I worked at a large university and their Bio Sciences building had all kinds of glass pipe run in it for chemical waste, 2, 3 and even 4 inch. From what I remember they had a glass blower on site actually making the fittings because there were so many. Some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Our shop did some glass work before my time. I have done some Fuseal and Lab Line waste though.


----------

